# How far north?



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

As the title says how far north have you found morels this spring? Anything north of US10?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nope,but have not checked yet.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I was in my stomping grounds near Lewiston this past weekend, and it still had a week or two yet before anything will be happening.


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

Only a few false morels in the Baldwin are this weekend.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I found three very small blacks in Grand Traverse County this weekend.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Snowing hard here now.


----------



## cvxfishhunt (Oct 8, 2012)

nothing yet in Charlevoix county, couple weeks still up here with the cold weather.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive seen them found s far north as Otsego county. The Baldwin area seems to be doing the best right now. Pretty much the western side of the state.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Froze the last three mornings and predicted for the next two. It's snowing hard here now.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Hubbard Lake area was 19 & 20 on Friday and Saturday mornings - nothing found - sun warmed ground nicely during day but hard freezes - try again next weekend.


----------

